# trash can fatty..



## oonighttrain (Jul 3, 2009)

makin a 3 lb fatty.. i think ill call it the trash can fatty.. or heart attack roll.. or cholesterol king.. or something..

1 reg jimmy dean roll
1 sage jimmy dean roll
1 hot jimmy dean roll
sauteed bacon and onions
some leftover spicy chicken wing meat
pepper jack cheese
wrapped in bacon

pre smoking Qview coming up..


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 3, 2009)

That's going to be a nice fattie.  Can't wait for the q-view


----------



## oonighttrain (Jul 3, 2009)

here it is.. 3 plus pounds of artery clogging glory.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






disclaimer: empty beer can has nothing to do with any decision to attempt such a feat. can is only to depict size.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats a nice fattie there nighttrain I made one just a smig larger and a lb heavier with a brealfast filling. The heavy weighs are in a class of their own. thats an 8" blde on that knife.


----------



## pignit (Jul 3, 2009)

Well those look delicious but if it is size that counts.... don't forget the 8 pound McMoink Monster................. 
















Patiently waiting for the finished pics......


----------



## oonighttrain (Jul 4, 2009)

damm that looks good!!! was that bbq sauce on it?


----------



## pignit (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep.... technically it isn't a fatty.... more like a moinker and a fatty. I pulled it about 45 minutes from being done and slathered it with BBQ sauce like I do the moinkers and it turned into a sweet mess of tacky sticky finger lickin good..... you get the idea. Sprinkled a little rub on it too. Don't forget the finished pics. I'm waitin.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice big 'ol fattie you got there.  Can't wait to see this finished, sounds great.


----------



## oonighttrain (Jul 4, 2009)

trash can fatty wont go on the smoker till tomorrow about noon i think.. ill be sure to include qview..


----------



## rivet (Jul 4, 2009)

OMG, you guys are pro's!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 4, 2009)

why still the thunder?


----------



## oonighttrain (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah, why you stealing my thunder?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





its ok, hes got me beat..


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 4, 2009)

we need a finished picture ontrain.

oballi whats in a brealfast filling?


----------



## morkdach (Jul 4, 2009)

yea but how many empty cans are there


----------



## pignit (Jul 4, 2009)

*Tic...... Toc......*


----------



## zsolo (Jul 4, 2009)

OK this might be a totaly newbie question but what is a fatty and moinker?


----------



## oonighttrain (Jul 5, 2009)

here she is.. came out of the smoker looking great!! everyone loved it.. ill get a pic of the inside soon as i go up and have a sammie in a minute... :)


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 5, 2009)

looks very good,


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 6, 2009)

Right......... But even if the Miller Lite had a little to do with it That thing is a work of art


----------



## ganny76 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice looking roll my friend.  Nice.


----------



## pignit (Jul 6, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## oneshot (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice job!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Waiting for the inside pics....


----------

